# brainworkshop



## Anonymous (May 15, 2009)

I install port /usr/ports/games/brainworksop and when I try to start under KDE from terminal I got:

```
>brainworkshop

fcntl: Device not configured
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/brainworkshop", line 1125, in <module>
    window = MyWindow(WINDOW_WIDTH, WINDOW_HEIGHT, caption=''.join(caption), style=style)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/pyglet/window/xlib/__init__.py", line 474, in __init__
    super(XlibWindow, self).__init__(*args, **kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/pyglet/window/__init__.py", line 686, in __init__
    self._create()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/pyglet/window/xlib/__init__.py", line 683, in _create
    self.switch_to()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/pyglet/window/xlib/__init__.py", line 781, in switch_to
    self._context.set_current()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/pyglet/gl/__init__.py", line 344, in set_current
    setattr(self, attr, check(self._info))
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/pyglet/gl/__init__.py", line 317, in <lambda>
    lambda info: ('ATI' in info.get_renderer() and
TypeError: argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable
```
Does anyone run this "game", please?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 15, 2009)

The problem is that info.get_renderer() fails, probably because your X doesn't support GL extensions.

Post your xorg.conf *inside 
	
	




		Code:
	

 tags[/b].

*


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2009)

And after 132 posts, you should really know which forum to post in ..


----------



## Anonymous (May 15, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> The problem is that info.get_renderer() fails, probably because your X doesn't support GL extensions.
> 
> Post your xorg.conf *inside
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (May 15, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> And after 132 posts, you should really know which forum to post in ..



We are learning everyday... I am so sorry, sir.


----------

